# NX 1700 USS Constitution first of her class



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

I have recently started a 22" AMT Cutaway that I am modifying into a pre TOS Constitution. I came across a Mesh by Dennis Bailey of the USS Phoenix that inspired me for this project. Dennis did a great job on this mesh and I give him full credit for the work he did. A few of the features will not fit into the time period in my opinion, namely, the reaction control thrusters and the phaser banks (which follow the designs in the movie ships) so these will not be on the ship I am building.
Here's my take...The Constitution class had been around for a while, at least 15 years prior to Kirk's historic command of Enterprise (April for 5; Pike for 10 IIRC). This project will be what I imagine the mark I Constitution would look like before going through a few refits in the 15 year period before Kirk's time into what we know the TOS ships looked like.
I have started construction on the saucer section, joining the upper and lower assemblies with Tenax. I then mixed JB Weld and applied it to the interior side liberally. This has made the joint extremely strong. I am now in the putty and sand phase. I am posting a pick of what I am trying to achieve. Enjoy.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Great idea for a different 1701! Look forward to your work.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice choice! I like that version that Mr. Bailey came up with and have been a big fan of the redesign for a while. I'd love to see progress shots, as well as the finished product! 

Good luck! We're all counting on you.


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks Jeff- I'm gonna do my best.
In case you don't remember me, I was the civilian working in Sadr City during your last trip to the sandbox!
Kindest Regards
Bryan


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Heck yeah I remember you! You had a different handle at Starship Modeler tho, didn't you? 

Anyhow, I'm seriously lookin' forward to seeing the progress on this. I'm living vicariously thru the works of others right now.


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah you are right about my old handle. Somehow, things got screwed up over there and I had to create another acct. I, like you, use the same screen name on all the forums I visit.
Good to hear from ya and take care of yourself over there! I will keep posting my progress, I am pretty stoked about this build!


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Ok folks most of the seam issue is done. The JB Weld has worked like a charm, the joint is not flexible at all. I took the saucer on the sides and gently tried to bend it and it would not move! This is what I wanted so that the filler putty would not get hairline cracks if it flexed at all. I had to put 3 applications of filler along the exposed sides of the seam and sanded them. They are nearly ready for a little rattle can sandable primer. This should eliminate their appearance entirely. I will also be filling the windows on the ventral saucer and along the rim of the primary hull as I feel that they are in the wrong locations for this build. Enjoy!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 2, 2007)

Great start, I'd say! You going to be lighting this kit?


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice start! Keep it up!


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Xenon- Yes I plan on fully lighting the kit. LED's and some fiber optic with flashing navigation lights, the inboard side of the nacelles will be lit with ccfl.

I can't decide whether to go for an effect like NX01 ( a slow swirling pulsating effect) or the standard rotating TOS lighting on the bussards though.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm working on something like this myself! I'll wait until after you've posted yours since I'm not all that far along yet.

Great work so far and as for the idea: great minds think alike! :thumbsup:


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Perfessor- Yes I guess we do think alike! Good luck on your build I look forward to seeing your posts!


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

As it turns out, the PL 1/350th NX 01 kit's nacelles are roughly the same diameter as the 22" AMT Enterprise. Thanks to a fellow over on SSM for selling me what he had left of his NX so that I could use the parts. 
I cut off the front of the NX nacelles. I also cut off the front of the TOS nacelle back to where the indention is located. Test fit pics below

I took a pencil and made a line about 1/4 inch above the deck and cut off the TOS bridge. My plan was to remove the bridge of the NX01 but it had been used so I used a different part. Keep in mind that the part is ONLY sitting there to see how it will look. I also have the TOS clear bridge dome to put on top.

There will be a lot of styrene and putty in that location to blend it all in.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

This is an interesting concept. I'm enjoying seeing the progress.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Oooh, nice! 

Where'd you get that upper decks piece? I don't recognize it at all.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 2, 2007)

Very nice indeed!

Griff – That almost looks like the bridge module/B-C decks from Picard's Stargazer (the recessed bridge area tipped me off), but I'm not quite willing to commit to that conclusion


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

Now THAT concept I could go for in the new Trek movie, not the Gabe Korener version. Looks like it is going to be an excellent model.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent idea! 

(I was thinking about going with all exposed nacelle internals using the cutaway engines from several kits suitably modified and a light source down the middle.)


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback guys! The part I am thinking of using for the bridge as shown in the previous pics is the part between the nacelles on the nx 01 aft of the main hull. The part was in upper and lower halves. I took the top half and cut off the "wings" for lack of a better term, filed and sanded the part and placed it on top. FYI. 
Again, I can't take credit for the design, Dennis Bailey's Phoenix inspired this project but I do appreciate your kind comments. More updates coming.


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Perfesser- That would be a nice idea. PM me with your address and I'll send you the nacelle internals part from my 22" kit. I won't be using them in this build and you are certainly welcome to the part if you need it. I can also send you the clear nacelle parts. In the kit, one is whole and the other is split so you may need that too. Just let me know what you need and I can send it.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Modeler1964 said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys! The part I am thinking of using for the bridge as shown in the previous pics is the part between the nacelles on the nx 01 aft of the main hull. The part was in upper and lower halves. I took the top half and cut off the "wings" for lack of a better term, filed and sanded the part and placed it on top. FYI.


Ahhhh! I think that's the "warp field governor" or some such. OK, that's why it sort of looks familiar, but wasn't quite so familiar that I really recognized it. Brilliant idea! 


> Again, I can't take credit for the design, Dennis Bailey's Phoenix inspired this project but I do appreciate your kind comments. More updates coming.


You're bringing it to life in a way that Mr. Bailey likely never counted on, tho. And giving it a bit of your own artistic license to boot. 

Regardless, I like his "reimagining" of the classic design. It's actually something I might be able to live w/for ST:XI if they were to go that route. It's just different enough with the added detail, but keeps most of the classic TOS 1701 lines to keep me happy.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> . . . I like his "reimagining" of the classic design. It's actually something I might be able to live w/for ST:XI if they were to go that route. It's just different enough with the added detail, but keeps most of the classic TOS 1701 lines to keep me happy.


My thoughts exactly! :thumbsup: It's different and more primitive without violating the design history or style.


----------



## jay_barnes (Apr 11, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Excellent idea!
> 
> (I was thinking about going with all exposed nacelle internals using the cutaway engines from several kits suitably modified and a light source down the middle.)


Hmm...got me thinking, you could also cut out the "trenches" on the insides of the 22" cutaways nacelles and modify the clear warp coil pieces from the NX-01 inside there...what would really look neat is if you could find some photo-etch grille with enough of an open pattern so that when the nacelles were off, they'd look alot like the TOS nacelle, but when you turn them on they'd be all blue and full of detail. Ok, I'll quit thinking now and go back to my corner.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Why go back in your cornor, Jay? That sounds like a rather interesting idea.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

jay_barnes said:


> Hmm...got me thinking, you could also cut out the "trenches" on the insides of the 22" cutaways nacelles and modify the clear warp coil pieces from the NX-01 inside there...what would really look neat is if you could find some photo-etch grille with enough of an open pattern so that when the nacelles were off, they'd look alot like the TOS nacelle, but when you turn them on they'd be all blue and full of detail. Ok, I'll quit thinking now and go back to my corner.


Silver window tinting. :thumbsup:


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

jay_barnes said:


> Hmm...got me thinking, you could also cut out the "trenches" on the insides of the 22" cutaways nacelles and modify the clear warp coil pieces from the NX-01 inside there...what would really look neat is if you could find some photo-etch grille with enough of an open pattern so that when the nacelles were off, they'd look alot like the TOS nacelle, but when you turn them on they'd be all blue and full of detail. Ok, I'll quit thinking now and go back to my corner.


Jay-
My plan is to do exactly that! The pic below shows the inner grill panels to be cut out. I will then attach a photo-etch grill to the inside with some clear film behind that. I plan on leaving it a brass color. Blue ccfl's will be installed in the nacelle body. When on, the blue light will glow from behind the grill, when off, it will appear as a gold/copper color.
I need some help here though guys. Where can I find said photo etch grille? I saw some once on one of the forums I visit but can't remember where that person said they found it. Can you help me research this? I would appreciate the help!

Griff- I wanted to preserve the lines of the TOS Constitution class as I like the design and did not want to deviate from that at all. I am going for a more primitive look however. Something that is easily recognizable as the consititution class in earlier times. I am really kind of taken aback over the positive comments over the look of the ship.


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

I have heard of guys making thier own photo-etch but how it's done is beyond my skills though it is something I would like to learn.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I wonder how a black grille pattern on a clear decal sheet would look on top of window tint.


----------



## jay_barnes (Apr 11, 2002)

Here's some stuff I found:

http://www.hobbylinc.com/prods/uq_mcr.htm

and this one looks like the pattern used on the nacelle pylon vents:

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/mcr/mcr91203.htm


----------



## jay_barnes (Apr 11, 2002)

Ok, this one is *much* better - try this! And they take Paypal too 

http://www.micronart.com/


----------



## jay_barnes (Apr 11, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> Why go back in your cornor, Jay? That sounds like a rather interesting idea.


No worries Griff! Ya gotta have *someplace* to hang out, right? ;-)


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

A little progress has been made on the NX 1700. I contacted MMI about some photo-etch parts for this ship and he is working on it now. These parts will be for the aforementioned inner warp nacelle grills with the lighting behind them.
When filling seams, don't waste your time with hobby products in my opinion. They are too expensive for the quantity you get! Get yourself down to the auto supply store for your fill and sand primer pictured below. I bought the duplicolor at autozone for $4.50. The pics below show 4 coats of this primer and the seam is nearly invisible. I am going to apply a couple of more coats then wet-sand; and it should be completely gone!
On another note, I may mold the warp engines for future builds. I will then be able to lay them up in clear fiberglass.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Comin' right along, Bryan! Hope you can get the PE pieces/parts.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Very very nice! I too am on a slow progress on the "Cutaway".
Never thought of JB Weld. :thumbsup: Is there somewhere out there that has "spinning bussards" that don't cost an arm and a leg I was really wanting to get the full lighting effect of the Enterprise.


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

JGG1701 said:


> Very very nice! I too am on a slow progress on the "Cutaway".
> 
> 
> Never thought of JB Weld. :thumbsup: Is there somewhere out there that has "spinning bussards" that don't cost an arm and a leg I was really wanting to get the full lighting effect of the Enterprise.


There is a guy at SSM who came up with his own circuit:

http://www.starshipmodeler.net/talk/viewtopic.php?t=56989


Jeff- I feel that the PE parts are a must have for this build. John at MMI is going to get to them as quick as he can. I can work on other things while I am waiting for the parts.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Modeler1964:
PM sent.


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

JGG1701- Reply sent.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

PM #2 sent.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

As a comparison I took the WWB circuit discs for the 22" cut-away to smalller sizes of Photo Etched circuit discs to fit into the PL 1/350 NX-01 and smaller still with the classic 18"...

The WWB uses the 4017 and transisters to make the 3 step rotation happen with 15 LEDs...adjustable rotation rate with a 50k pot. As I viewed the NX throughout the series 4 year run I noted that the NX should use all 15 red LEDs in its disc array. It's a crowded disc with all of them soldured on so there is a "oval" special 3mm x 2mm shaped LEDs that fits amongst themselves better on the classic 18" kits discs. I found them at Digikey.


DLM


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

That looks great Don! I couldn't figure out whether or not there was a "swirling effect" or rotating effect in the NX nacelles. That board looks really clean there sir! I may have to go with that waddell board on this build.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Someone on youtube posted a video of a flyby of the phoenix by Dennis Bailey.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3XuTQwie_Y&feature=related

Thought you guys might like to see it.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Any progress?


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

I made a little progress over the weekend but did not have my camera. I will take a few pics this evening when I get home from work.


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

This weekend I patched the hole in the top of the saucer using styrene from a "for sale" sign I bought at Wal Mart. I then cemented the bridge after putty and sanding carefully. You will notice in the photos that I painted the remaining areas of the upper saucer but I haven't sanded them yet. There is an area on the rear of the saucer in which I applied a little too much fill and sand. During the out-gassing of the paint, it bubbled. No worries though, I know that it will sand out.
On another note, the more I deal with this kit, the more disgusted with it I become because its so poorly engineered. I swear that the next Constitution class I build will be a scratch build. I believe that it would be easier to do that than have to do such extensive modification of a crappy kit! Anyway hope you all enjoy the pics. I am ordering some of this so called Aves putty that everyone swears by. I will use it to form the back of the bridge section and contour it in with the rest of the saucer. I hope it is what everyone says it is! Happy modeling!


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

After completing a few other projects that were further along than this one, I am back on this full time now. I had drilled out the windows on the secondary hull and filled them with testors window maker and let me tell you that that stuff is crap for what I was trying to achieve. I cleaned out the testors crap and bought some epoxy finishing resin and will apply it tomorrow. I did an experiment on my AMT KTinga and it came out pretty good. Pics below of the result of the trial.
I just received my custom decals from JTGraphics for this build. Many thanks for the work JT! The Registry is NX 1700 and the colors on the banners and pennants are reversed. The banners are metallic gold and the pennants are red. I will go with a sort of NX01 paint scheme and I think the decals will look really good.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Modeler1964:
E - Mail sent.


----------

